

Hardware Design Challenge: Design a Nerf Sentry, Win Money - evck
http://upverter.com/challenges/mailgun-automated-sentry-2013/

======
ferrantim
Cool. Can't wait to see the winning design. Maybe we should add "must be able
to successfully destroy a meteor" to the list of requirements!

~~~
evck
That might take a lot of Nerf darts.

~~~
gmaslov
Next up on <http://what-if.xkcd.com/18/> : How many Nerf darts would it take
to stop a meteor?

------
twakefield
This is for our PyCon booth so if you're coming to PyCon2013, stop by and take
a look at the finished product.

------
minimaxir
Will the engineers be required to defend their sentries from spies?

